# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Обновление 1С 8.1

## Topolina

Доброго дня! Я не продвинутый пользователь 1С 8.1.Подскажите, плиз, с ответом. Слышала, что с апреля 2011 1С 8.1 больше не будет обновляться. В  свете этих новостей имеет ли смысл устанавливать 1С8.1? Или лучше сразу ставить 1С 8.2? И еще: При установке 1с 8.2 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" можно ли сразу поставить релиз 2.0.18.1 (вроде она пока последняя) или сначала надо установить 20.14.8 и постепенно обновлять ее до 2.0.18.1? (раньше работала на 7.7 поэтому с 8-кой не очень  знакома). Заранее благодарна всем, кто ответит.

----------


## Хаос

Сразу ставьте 8.2 (платформа на сегодняшний день 8.2.13.219 последняя)
Релиз ставьте тоже сразу последний 2.0.19.12.

----------


## Topolina

> Сразу ставьте 8.2 (платформа на сегодняшний день 8.2.13.219 последняя)
> Релиз ставьте тоже сразу последний 2.0.19.12.


Спасибо большое! Уже появилась определенность. И это радует

_Добавлено через 1 час 22 минуты 29 секунд_
Скажите пожалуйста, а можно ли устанавливать 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.13.219 на х32 операционную систему Windows 7 ?

----------


## nick0000

> Спасибо большое! Уже появилась определенность. И это радует
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 час 22 минуты 29 секунд_
> Скажите пожалуйста, а можно ли устанавливать 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.13.219 на х32 операционную систему Windows 7 ?


Так х86 это и есть win32

----------


## Topolina

Спасибо! Потихоньку просвещаюсь. Приятно общаться с компетентными людьми!

----------


## olegv73

Здравствуйте! Подскажите работает ли платформа 8.2 с конфигурацией 10.3?

----------


## Хаос

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите работает ли платформа 8.2 с конфигурацией 10.3?


Да, работает!

----------


## Topolina

Добрый день, Я скачала с на данном сайте конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.17.6 (официальная установка) от 10.12.2010 . Подскажите, можно ли ставить эту  конфигурацию на платформу 8.2.13.219? Дело в том что в блокноте при установке данной конфигурации я вычитала запись :
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12. ? Может кто знает?

----------


## nick0000

> Добрый день, Я скачала с на данном сайте конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.17.6 (официальная установка) от 10.12.2010 . Подскажите, можно ли ставить эту  конфигурацию на платформу 8.2.13.219? Дело в том что в блокноте при установке данной конфигурации я вычитала запись :
> Внимание!
> Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
> для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12. ? Может кто знает?


Можно ставить,если бы была платформа ниже 8.2.12 тогда другое дело.

----------


## Topolina

Я Установила  конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.17.6  на платформу 8.2.13.219. При запуске 1.С появляется сообщение: не найдена лицензия.не обнаружен ключ защиты или полученная программная лицензия. Насколько я понимаю нужен патч. Но что это такое и с чем его едят я по своей серости не знаю. может кто подскажет:? У меня win 7 x32.. Очень буду ждать

----------


## nick0000

> Я Установила  конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.17.6  на платформу 8.2.13.219. При запуске 1.С появляется сообщение: не найдена лицензия.не обнаружен ключ защиты или полученная программная лицензия. Насколько я понимаю нужен патч. Но что это такое и с чем его едят я по своей серости не знаю. может кто подскажет:? У меня win 7 x32.. Очень буду ждать


Скачиваем отсюда http://zalil.ru/30811078,запускаем,распаковываем,в  имательно читаем,устанавливаем,польз  уемся.:)

----------


## Topolina

Спасибо! Скачала, распаковала. Прошу прощения за мою тупизну, но пожалуйста, объясните поподробнее че делать дальше? 
Написано:
1.Удалить из меню "Пуск-Программы-1С8" Удаление HASP Device Driver.
2.Установить из меню "Пуск-Программы-1С8" Установка HASP Device Driver.
3.Запустить uninstall.bat
4.Запустить install.bat

 Более менее понимаю что делать с п.3 и п.4 (запустить поочередно файлы, которые находятся в скаченной папке 1С8 Emul_small.Я правильно поняла? 
А что делать с п. 1 и п.2 у меня ступор. И где взять меню "Пуск-Программы-1С8" Удаление HASP Device Driver? Сижу и туплю...

_Добавлено через 11 минут 31 секунду_
Что самое интересное, 1С у меня запустилась без всяких дополнительных действий с моей стороны. Просто я разрешила внести изменения на компе, и все само собой установилось. даже не пришлось ничего удалять и устанавливать! Здорово! Спасибо огромное! Один только вопрос. Можно ли удалять папку с эмулятором с диска С куда он установлен сейчас. Или без него 1С-ка уже не будет работать?

----------


## nick0000

> Один только вопрос. Можно ли удалять папку с эмулятором с диска С куда он установлен сейчас. Или без него 1С-ка уже не будет работать?


Если вы про папку 1с8_Emul_small,тогда можно удалить.А по поводу того что вы ничего не делали,само запустилось,это вам просто повезло.
По поводу инструкции(пункт 1,2),в меню Пуск_Программы_1С Предприятие должны быть пункты Удалить драйвер защиты и Установить драйвер защиты
Это и есть HASP драйвер.Но так как у вас все работает тогда и не делайте ничего больше.Удачи вам.

----------


## новичок-sv

Здравствуйте!Скажите пожалуйста
скачала 2_0_17_7 
запустила <setup> должно запуститься стартовое окно? 
 и «Загрузить данные из 1С: Бухгалтерии 8»
у меня оно не открылось 
что ни так?

----------


## nick0000

> Здравствуйте!Скажите пожалуйста
> скачала 2_0_17_7 
> запустила <setup> должно запуститься стартовое окно? 
>  и «Загрузить данные из 1С: Бухгалтерии 8»
> у меня оно не открылось 
> что ни так?


При запуске setup должно открыться вот такое окно 
далее вот такое 
ну а потом запускаете платформу и видите это 
нужно нажать добавить и выбрать нужное вот так

----------


## новичок-sv

> о


1000 раз СПАСИБО!!!!!
вроде пока все так а информациооную базу нужно создать новую и путь прописать новый? или старый путь и старую базу?

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 1 секунду_
создала новую там все чисто..
а если на старую то тогда как можно будет заходить в базу 2010гИ:confused:

----------


## nick0000

> 1000 раз СПАСИБО!!!!!
> вроде пока все так а информациооную базу нужно создать новую и путь прописать новый? или старый путь и старую базу?
> 
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 1 секунду_
> создала новую там все чисто..
> а если на старую то тогда как можно будет заходить в базу 2010гИ:confused:


Если вы хотите переносить данные из 1.6 тогда вам лучше сначала поставить обновления начиная с 2.0.18.2,потом 2.0.19.12(или 13 зависит от версии Бухгалтерии),потом 2.0.20.10(это последняя) Обновления у меня есть только нужна ваша конфигурация бухгалтерии БАЗОВАЯ или какая?
А платформа какая стоит? 8.1? Тогда без проблем добавляете старую базу которая 1.6 в список и все.А вот если 8.2 тогда придется вашу старую базу 2010 года переконвертировать,и ради бога сделайте резервную копию,а то потом в 8.1 не откроется.Удачи.И давайте если у вас еще будут вопросы лучше в аську перейти.Напишите мне в личку номер своей аськи,стукну.

----------


## новичок-sv

создала новую базу, зашла через конфигуратор проверила в программе установилось верс.2.0
но окно стартовое не вышлоИ?

----------


## nick0000

> создала новую базу, зашла через конфигуратор проверила в программе установилось верс.2.0
> но окно стартовое не вышлоИ?


Ставьте обновления:):)

----------


## Topolina

Добрый вечер! Скажите пожалуйста, если я буду обновлять "пропатченную" конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.17.6 до версии 2.0.18.1, то 1С будет запускаться или опять будет ругаться и требовать ключ защиты и ее опять придется "патчить"?

_Добавлено через 2 часа 7 минут 45 секунд_
Люди добрые, помогите плиз!  Хотела обновить пропатченную конфу"Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.17.6 .Баз данных еще нет. Только собираюсь начать работать.  Для обновления зашла в конфигуратор/открыть конфигурацию. На этом этапе комп завис. Решила сделать все заново. Снесла 1С 8.2.13.219 и установила заново. Потом поставила конфу 2.0.17.6. Опять закачала патч Emul_small и запустила его. Но 1С по прежнему требует ключ защиты. Че делать-ума не приложу. Может кто знает? У меня win 7х 32.

----------


## NeoMaster

Устанавливаете 1С, при установке ставите галочку "установить hasp драйвер", устанавливаете "Emul_small", перезагружаете компьютер и далее все должно работать... Обновление релизов на работу эмулятора ключа не влияет, т.е. на этом этапе никаких проблем возникать не должно и кроме обновления самого релиза ничего больше делать не следует. 
"Для обновления зашла в конфигуратор/открыть конфигурацию" - каким образом и какие обновления вы устанавливаете, опишите свои действия.. Сама же конфигурация открывается порою довольно продолжительное время и на этот момент кажется, что компьютер зависает - делать ничего не следует, надо просто дождаться появления дерева конфигурации.

----------


## Topolina

Добрый вечер! Все именно так и получилось как Вы и описали. Я видимо не учла что комп после установки эмулятора надо перезагрузить. И дальше действительно все стало нормально работать. И, как вы сказали,комп не зависал, просто надо было подождать... Спасибо большое за ваш ответ и помощь!

----------


## новичок-sv

Здравствуйте!  
на 1С8 Бухгалтерия предприятия конфигурация 8.1.14.72 
ошибочно была установлена платформа 8.1.1514  базовая
можно ли перезаписать платформу?

----------


## NeoMaster

> на 1С8 Бухгалтерия предприятия конфигурация 8.1.14.72 
> ошибочно была установлена платформа 8.1.1514  базовая
> можно ли перезаписать платформу?


Помоему вы платформу с релизом путаете, уточните...

----------


## Olesya787

Пытаюсь установить на windows 7 обновления для Бухгалтерии 8 ред. 1.6 с релиза 1.6.18.2-1.6.30.7, после запуска setup выдает сообщение "ошибка при инсталяции", как быть?
P.S: предполагаю что это из ОС, так ли это..

----------


## Topolina

Добрый день! Возник вопрос, если: Обновляла "пропатченную" конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.17.6 до версии 2.0.18.1,Баз данных еще нет. Только собираюсь начать работать. Для обновления зашла в конфигуратор: конфигурация/поддержка/открыть конфигурацию. В окне выбрала "поиск доступных обновлений(рекомендуется)"/далее. Потом в окне "выбрать  область поиска файлов обновлений"  проставила галки напротив "искать в текущих каталогов шаблонов и обновлений" (указан путь к файлу templts на диске "С"  и "искать обновления в каталогах" (указан путь к каталогу обновлений конфигурации 2.0.18.1 на моем диске "D"). Нажимаю "далее". В окне выходит сообщение:" Доступных обновлений в указанных каталогах не найдено". Может кто подскажет в чем дело. Все это дело у меня стоит на нэтбуке ОС Windows 7 начальная x32. Помогите плиз

----------


## nick0000

> Добрый день! Возник вопрос, если: Обновляла "пропатченную" конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.17.6 до версии 2.0.18.1,Баз данных еще нет. Только собираюсь начать работать. Для обновления зашла в конфигуратор: конфигурация/поддержка/открыть конфигурацию. В окне выбрала "поиск доступных обновлений(рекомендуется)"/далее. Потом в окне "выбрать  область поиска файлов обновлений"  проставила галки напротив "искать в текущих каталогов шаблонов и обновлений" (указан путь к файлу templts на диске "С"  и "искать обновления в каталогах" (указан путь к каталогу обновлений конфигурации 2.0.18.1 на моем диске "D"). Нажимаю "далее". В окне выходит сообщение:" Доступных обновлений в указанных каталогах не найдено". Может кто подскажет в чем дело. Все это дело у меня стоит на нэтбуке ОС Windows 7 начальная x32. Помогите плиз


Попробуйте выбрать другой вариант  

Вот этот файл 1cv8.cfu

----------


## Topolina

Я скачала конфу с этого сайта. Он скачался в архиве rar. Я его распаковала, но файла 1cv8.cfu там не было. Там был файл 1cv8.efd, но при обновлении конфигурации 1С этот файл не видит. Что делать? Может запустить обновление конфы через файл setup? или обновление все таки так не делается?

----------


## nick0000

> Я скачала конфу с этого сайта. Он скачался в архиве rar. Я его распаковала, но файла 1cv8.cfu там не было. Там был файл 1cv8.efd, но при обновлении конфигурации 1С этот файл не видит. Что делать? Может запустить обновление конфы через файл setup? или обновление все таки так не делается?


В архиве есть файл setup,нужно его запустить он распакует обновление в папку с названием tmplts потом в конфигураторе нужно натравить на эту папку и все обновления делать так :)

----------


## Topolina

Огромное спасибо за поддержку и понимание! очень Вам благодарна. И если можно еще вопрос напоследок: после обновления конфигурации можно ли удалять архив установочной конфигурации, конфигурации обновлений, архив с установочным файлом платформы скаченный с сайта? я думаю он никак не привязан к работе 1С? Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## nick0000

> Огромное спасибо за поддержку и понимание! очень Вам благодарна. И если можно еще вопрос напоследок: после обновления конфигурации можно ли удалять архив установочной конфигурации, конфигурации обновлений, архив с установочным файлом платформы скаченный с сайта? я думаю он никак не привязан к работе 1С? Или я ошибаюсь?


Да конечно можно.Но на всякий случай всетаки куда нибудь сохраните,может пригодиться.Но это мое личное мнение.А так удаляйте смело.:)

----------


## Topolina

Еще раз спасибо! Хорошо когда есть умные люди! Все нормально обновилось! А архивы пока сохраню на всякий случай:)

----------


## Хаос

> Пытаюсь установить на windows 7 обновления для Бухгалтерии 8 ред. 1.6 с релиза 1.6.18.2-1.6.30.7, после запуска setup выдает сообщение "ошибка при инсталяции", как быть?
> P.S: предполагаю что это из ОС, так ли это..


Правой кнопкой мыши на файле setup нажмите и выберите "Запустить от имени администратора"

----------


## lazy7

Подскажите пожалуйста, стоит платформа 8.2.13.219, но с какого-то перепуга конфигурация 2.0.19.9 пытаюсь ее обновить до 2.0.21.1 он ее не находит.

Я так понимаю причина в том, что 2.0.19.9 это конф для версии 8.1, а 2.0.21.1 это уже для 8.2? 
Подскажите как быть и на что обновлять? Как так получилось что платформа одна, а конфигурация другая не помню :blush:

_Добавлено через 19 минут 49 секунд_
причем эта 2.0.19.9 не видит и 2.0.21.2, которая для 8.1!!
Как быть? Что это за конфигурация такая 2.0.19.9 и как ее обновить...

----------


## nick0000

> Подскажите пожалуйста, стоит платформа 8.2.13.219, но с какого-то перепуга конфигурация 2.0.19.9 пытаюсь ее обновить до 2.0.21.1 он ее не находит.
> 
> Я так понимаю причина в том, что 2.0.19.9 это конф для версии 8.1, а 2.0.21.1 это уже для 8.2? 
> Подскажите как быть и на что обновлять? Как так получилось что платформа одна, а конфигурация другая не помню :blush:
> 
> _Добавлено через 19 минут 49 секунд_
> причем эта 2.0.19.9 не видит и 2.0.21.2, которая для 8.1!!
> Как быть? Что это за конфигурация такая 2.0.19.9 и как ее обновить...


А бухгалтерия у вас какая? Обычная или базовая?
Вы когда обновление распаковывали не обратили случайно внимания на эти слова,вообще посмотрите внимательно в меню --Справка-О программе что там написано.
Да и вообще что это за обновление такое 2.0.19.9? знаю что есть 2.0.19.3 и еще 2.0.20.9

----------


## lazy7

Бухгалтерия базовая, помню что лишь обновлял по принципу зашел в ветку форума с конфигурациями, скачал последнее и все.
А вот теперь спустя 1,5 месяца захожу и вообще не могу понять что за чудо такое и как его обновить?!:confused:

_Добавлено через 7 минут 10 секунд_
Вот нашел этот 2.0.19.9
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9.9#post115709
Но его получается не обновить...
Потому что программа обновления не видит 2.0.21.1

----------


## nick0000

> Бухгалтерия базовая, помню что лишь обновлял по принципу зашел в ветку форума с конфигурациями, скачал последнее и все.
> А вот теперь спустя 1,5 месяца захожу и вообще не могу понять что за чудо такое и как его обновить?!:confused:
> 
> _Добавлено через 7 минут 10 секунд_
> Вот нашел этот 2.0.19.9
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9.9#post115709
> Но его получается не обновить...
> Потому что программа обновления не видит 2.0.21.1


Вам сначала нужно обновить до 2.0.19.12 а потом уже 2.0.21.1
Вот с официального сайта 1С

----------


## lazy7

Спасибо большое!

----------


## новичок-sv

хочу выразить безмерную благодарность всем форумчанам и тем кто создал такой замечательный сайт!!! 
СПАСИБО огромное ВСЕМ за помощь при переходе 1с8 с 8.1 на 8.2!!! С Вашей помощью осуществила переход на версию 8.2 и обновила. Все работает как часы! Здорого что Вы есть!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## skrest

Господа подскажите плиз , обновил конфигурацию в 8.1 до 1.6.31.1 (переход на 2.0 подразумевается позже)
но формы регламинтерованной отчетности - в частности бухгалтерская отчетность - бухгалтерский балланс - старые аж по приказу от 2003 года, что сделать что бы их обновить?

(в 1с 7.7 пробем нет..)

----------


## NeoMaster

> Господа подскажите плиз , обновил конфигурацию в 8.1 до 1.6.31.1 (переход на 2.0 подразумевается позже)
> но формы регламинтерованной отчетности - в частности бухгалтерская отчетность - бухгалтерский балланс - старые аж по приказу от 2003 года, что сделать что бы их обновить?


Смотри в регламентированной отчетности не "Бухгалтерский баланс (форма №1)", а "Бухгалтерская отчетность (с 2011 года)"...

----------


## skrest

> Смотри в регламентированной отчетности не "Бухгалтерский баланс (форма №1)", а "Бухгалтерская отчетность (с 2011 года)"...


я наверное  сильно торможу...  не вижу такого.

----------


## NeoMaster

> я наверное  сильно торможу...  не вижу такого.


Сорри! Перепутал с редакцией 2.0... :)

----------


## skrest

> Сорри! Перепутал с редакцией 2.0... :)


значит обламайтесь с 1.6 ?
кто как сдавал бадланс в этом случае ?
(переход на 2.0. с ходу не получается (ругаеается на счет 1 и 2 ), а время не осталось)


сам не бухгалтер.

_Добавлено через 16 минут 44 секунды_



> Сорри! Перепутал с редакцией 2.0... :)


создал базу 2.20.22
все равно не вижу этот пункт

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Помечайте на удаление все проблемные документы, делайте перенос, а потом введите их вручную.

Сверху списка отчетности есть значек "обновить" с двумя стрелочками.Нажмите его.

----------

